# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Χαρίζω 4 ψαράκια corydoras

## mirsini_st

Tα χαριζω  γιατι το περιβαλλον του ενυδρειου μου δεν ειναι καταλληλο για αυτα και δε θελω να τα ταλαιπωρω!σας παραθετω συνδεσμο με φωτογραφια και πληροφοριες για  το ειδος...παραλαβη μονο απο κυψελη απο το σπιτι μου

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μπραβο, σωστη κινηση...

----------


## vagelis76

το λίνκ δεν ανοίγει Μυρσίνη,τουλάχιστον σε μένα...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

**************

Αυτο ειναι το σωστο...

----------


## mirsini_st

βασικα δεν ξερω αν η σελιδα ειναι απο μαγαζι ...μην την πατησω οπως με το αλλο λινκ που εβαλα....αν ειναι μαγαζι συγγνωμη εκ των προταιρων ηθελα απλα κατι που να δειχνει ευκρινη φωτογραφια

----------


## vicky_ath

> βασικα δεν ξερω αν η σελιδα ειναι απο μαγαζι ...μην την πατησω οπως με το αλλο λινκ που εβαλα....αν ειναι μαγαζι συγγνωμη εκ των προταιρων ηθελα απλα κατι που να δειχνει ευκρινη φωτογραφια


*Μυρσίνη έχει λινκ καταστημάτων απ'οτι βλέπω μέσα, είναι ξεκάθαρο πιστευω!Βρες μία φωτό στο google κ κάνε την φωτογραφία επικόλληση, όχι λινκ απο κάποια ιστοσελίδα!*

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Βρε παιδια ο Τσαμης ειναι δασκαλος, φανατικος ενυδρειας και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με καταστηματα...

Απλο site ειναι... Σαν εγκυκλοπαιδεια....

Αλλα εσεις αποφασιζετε...

----------


## douke-soula

ναι αλλα αν εχει διαφημισεις  το σαϊτ δεν μπορουμε να το αφησουμε

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΟΚ, τοτε...

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βρε παιδια ο Τσαμης ειναι δασκαλος, φανατικος ενυδρειας και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με καταστηματα...
> 
> Απλο site ειναι... Σαν εγκυκλοπαιδεια....
> 
> Αλλα εσεις αποφασιζετε...


Γιώργο έχει στο site όμως διαφημίσεις που οδηγούν σε εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, από τις οποίες ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος πληρώνεται(είτε άμμεσα, είτε μέσω της google)!Δεν το κρίνουμε αυτό, αλλά έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι δεν επιτρέπονται οι διαφημίσεις επιχειρήσεων στο φόρουμ κ αυτό είναι έμμεσα διαφήμιση!

----------


## mirsini_st

Έσβησα το λινκ οποίος ενδιαφερεται μπορεί να το γκουγκλαρει....συγγνωμη  για την αναστατωση

----------


## tonis!

<---corydoras fish

----------


## mirsini_st

να σαι καλα tonis!απλα ειναι σε αλλο χρωματισμο   :Happy:

----------


## mirsini_st

σημερα θα τα παραλαβει ο κωνσταντινος οποτε ας το κλειδωσει καποιος

----------

